

Massive breach at health care company Anthem Inc - 8ig8
http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/2015/02/04/health-care-anthem-hacked/22900925/

======
8ig8
Interesting that the domain --
[http://www.anthemfacts.com](http://www.anthemfacts.com) \-- was registered in
2013

